# next stop - Yuja Wang



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Yuja Wang Plays Schubert and Liszt*

*Yuja Wang (Chinese: 王羽佳; pinyin: Wáng Yǔjiā; born February 10, 1987 is a Chinese classical pianist. She was born in Beijing, began studying piano there at age six, and went on to study at the Central Conservatory of Music in Beijing.*

A bit nonchalang somtimes, but lyricaly very clever, and good with tempi and sound strength variations.
Lovely music.!

Youtube comments

*Yuga Wang brings control and subtlety to these transcriptions. On the other hand Khatia B. plays Gretchen am spinnrade and the Erlkonig like a tigress devouring her prey but not always with Yuga Wangs measured control.
In fact I have huge admiration for both of these brilliant young pianists.

Lady Wang, You are the best! You make me cry - it's Your way to tell the story, forgetting about any difficulties of technics. You do all the music in the very natural way like Your appearance! You are a modern young Lady, and Your recordings sound exactly like this. Thank You very much!
Juergen, an old german musician*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Yuja Wang plays Rachmaninov's Piano Concerto No. 3*

I like this spartane an carefull approach to the concerto, still passionate and rich. Fine interpretation!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Yuja Wang plays Chopin Waltz_and others*

*Yuja Wang (Chinese: 王羽佳; pinyin: Wáng Yǔjiā; born February 10, 1987 is a Chinese classical pianist. She was born in Beijing, began studying piano there at age six, and went on to study at the Central Conservatory of Music in Beijing.
1. Chopin Waltz Opus 64 No.2
2. Gluck/Wang - Orfeo ed Euridice:Melody
3. Strauss/Cziffra - Tristsch-tratsch Polka*

Fine playing-beautiful music

youtube comments

*that last piece by Liszt/Cziffra must be INSANELY difficult!!﻿

Yuja Wang displays perfection in what a concert pianist performs in playing Chopin!﻿

beautiful light touch and musical expression...Awesome.....﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Yuja Wang - Rachmaninoff Piano Concerto No. 2*

She combines a relatively light touch with great passion, and the lyrical approach that this fantastic concerto requires. It is a different, less powerfull way to play Rach 3. I like it. As I like other ways of playing it. It is not only one way. Great co-playing with the orchestra.

Youtube link

*this feels absolutely dead, she didn't butcher it, but comparing this to kissin's, it just lacks the artistic depth necessary for rach. don't understand why most comments are positive, i personally haven't seen a commendable performance by her yet﻿

This is a lot of talk about her lack of emotion, but I think she really nails it at 23:30... and also everywhere else haha. She might be cautious, but she's mastering it in a way I wish I could put my own 20 years of piano and a degree in music to use, and it looks like she only weighs 80 pounds LOL. She's not even 25 and she's doing a piece most can't accomplish until much later in their development. I'm impressed she got through the first page. You'd all hate my humble videos if you hate this Rachmaninoff miracle.﻿

There is a lot of mistakes,BUT,BUT,only with Yuja Wang I started to listen Rachmanonoff,and now he is my favorit komposer........THANKS YUJA﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No 1 Yuja Wang Hannu Lintu Finnish RSO*

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No 1 B flat minor 
Yuja Wang, piano
Hannu Lintu conducts Finnish RSO
Allegro non troppo e molto maestoso -- Allegro con spirito (B flat 18minor → B flat major) 
Andantino semplice -- Prestissimo (D flat major) 22:20
Allegro con fuoco (B flat minor → B flat major) 29:30*

More difficult to be positive here. Her lightness and child-like charm in the playing does not suit the monumental melodic parts of this concerto. There are lighter parts, but she dont manage to give the concert the particular life, that I think she managed in Rach 3.

youtube comments

*I finally understand the Yuja fans. This is so straight forwardly sincere and heartfelt, it blew me over﻿

The brave girl here sounded like she thought she was on vacation or the Finns wanted the Tchaikovsky served chilled as hell.﻿

Tchaikovsky on High Heels.*


----------

